# Spray painting masks



## Mick T (Nov 3, 2010)

Is there a safe non airfed half mask on the market for 1K and 2K paint spraying?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Short answer .... no.
Actually that's not quite true, 1K paint isn't too bad. It's lacquers that you really need air-fed for as they contain isocyanates.
Look up paint spraying & isocyanates on HSE sites and it will always say air-fed only.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hey mate, here are some examples of masks that will be sufficient for a small garage type paint job. I use a devilbiss mask and have previously used the 3m but the devilbiss is a better mask for changing cartridges on.

3m - http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/390298576080?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Devilbiss - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DeVilbiss-Valuair-Half-Mask-Respirator-/390297660479

Isocyinates can and will travel through your skin and into your eyes so my advice would be wear gloves (latex non powder) the mask of your choice along with a paint suit and goggles. Also apply linseed oil or a similar product that will stay moist to your face prior to painting because it is not easy to get 2k paint off your face when it sticks you'll need to put thinners on your face to get it off  Also use the hood on the suit as you dont want hair in your paint and paint in your hair. Dont wear your good shoes or trainers either they will get recked :thumb:

Paint Suit - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tyvek-Pai..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item5194df9c14

Goggles - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Galactic-...=UK_BOI_ProtectiveGear_RL&hash=item2315d29e39

Now your ready to rock mate! :thumb:


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Lots of debate on non air fed for 2k paints.

my personal approach has been to go air fed for 2k although I do use a normal respirator for 1k (3M)

3M are a good product and they have a couple of good pdf's on their website including this brochure on their products http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UuZjcFSLXTtnxTXOxTtEVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--&fn=reusablerespiratorbro.pdf

One of their other PDF's on general safety products does state:
"RPE to reduce exposure to isocyanates:
Filtering respirators are unsuitable for the spraying of 2-pack
paints. Sprayers are required to wear air-fed RPE. One of the
following three types of RPE should be considered:"

This is their opinion not mine, so make your own choices

HTH

MM


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

For me I wouldnt do any 2k spraying with out an airfed mask, when you look at it in the way of isocyonate poisoning, I'm not going to put my self at risk of it, yes I'm gong to be more prone to it as I spray cars all day every day.

But is it really worth risking your health for the sake of buying an airfed mask.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> For me I wouldnt do any 2k spraying with out an airfed mask, when you look at it in the way of isocyonate poisoning, I'm not going to put my self at risk of it, yes I'm gong to be more prone to it as I spray cars all day every day.
> 
> But is it really worth risking your health for the sake of buying an airfed mask.


What sort of supplied air/airfed mask do you use out of interest?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rundie said:


> What sort of supplied air/airfed mask do you use out of interest?


I use a devilbiss full face airfed mask.

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Building-r...Spray-guns/photos/a-433672231/p-192577223.htm


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> I use a devilbiss full face airfed mask.
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Building-r...Spray-guns/photos/a-433672231/p-192577223.htm


Oh right, looks decent and Devilbiss do some good gear, we have some brand new versions of airfed mask systems we've just tested for them, not sure when they are out on the market though?


----------

